# Slot depth...



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone know the depth of Lock and Joiner (old Aurora) track? thanks...dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks...*

I'm trying to trim my guidepins to better fit a lock and joiner track. I have Tomy...thanks again...dave


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

If you have a SCM blueprint pack, Simply set your car on the plate with the pin sticking thru the middle hole. Cut so it's flush with the bottom, and there it is.

BTW, it's .156 deep

Tim Leppert


----------

